# Best Times to Inject CJC/GHRp6



## fishhookrpm (Apr 30, 2013)

So everyone's schedule is a bit different.  I was wondering when the best times to pin my cjc w/o dac and ghrp6 would be.  I am up at 4:30 am and at the gym by 5am.    Do I continue with protein and pre-workout drinks before i workout like usual then have my first shot right after working out, or immediately upon waking or both lol?  How long do i now wait for my proteing drinks and eating after pinning?  just want to get the most out of what i will be using.

thx for the advice.


----------



## Z499 (Apr 30, 2013)

i pin right after workout, you want to avoid carbs 1-2 hours prior to pinning and 30minutes after pinning. you can honestly pin up to 3 times a day of 100mcg ghrp and 100mcg cjc each time you pin.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my take.. Don't over complicate it, inject when it's convenient for you. 
I would say though if u wanting tondo fasted cardio do a shot pre workout and hop on some cardio. I had seen labs that show, eating does not affect the gh release with ghrps, so if your starving after your shot, like I assume u will be, chow down on some food. 
As Z said you can do 3 to 4 shots a day.


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Apr 30, 2013)

I am running those right now and have a similiar schedule where I am at the gym by 430.  I just wake up a half hour earlier and pin then I do some cardio at home, or roll out.  Inject again before lunch and then right before bed.  if this is the first time you are running them, I think you will be pleased with the results...


----------



## fishhookrpm (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the responses and I am anxious to try them.   I am just not sure I am grasping the whole " how do I read" my insulin pin correctly to dose correctly lol. I have read and read but the iu and mcg is just not sinking in yet. But thx anyways


----------



## Z499 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's simple peptidecalculator.com and with the vial that you get that's 5mg put 2.5ml of bacwater in the vial. Your 100mcg dose will be half way up to the .1 ml that's .05ml   Now with your 2mg vial you want 2ml of bacwater in that and your 100mcg dose will be at .1 

Hope this helps


----------



## Jack_Hammer (Apr 30, 2013)

pretty simple...  you have 5mg of each peptide which will give you 50 100mcg doses.  take 250 iu's of BA into each so now you have 250 iu's=5mg's  you are getting 50 doses so 250/50 = 5.  so 5 iu's in this case would give you your 100 mcg's.
5 iu's of ghrp=6 and 5 iu's of cjc in the same insulin syringe and inject the rat...


----------



## fishhookrpm (Apr 30, 2013)

Sweet.   Thx.  I think I got it.... But I still may change my name to shortbus lol  for real though thx


----------



## fishhookrpm (May 4, 2013)

Ok so now I am ready.  Got my modified cjc plus ghrp6  will be working with dbol 40 mg/day, 500mg testE / week, 300mg mast / week.  Of course my normal AI anastrozole.  Am I forgetting anything....


----------



## Z499 (May 4, 2013)

liver support for dbol, i run milk thistle, i pick it up in the vitamin section at walmart


----------



## fishhookrpm (May 4, 2013)

Thx man  good call.   Getting it today!


----------



## njc (May 4, 2013)

No, you can do up to 6 per day if you wish.  But you run the risk of a chronically elevated systemic IGF-1 profile.  Which brings an increased cancer risk along with the risk of decreased longevity.  But hypertrophy will certainly benefit with this type of dosing.    I did it for a couple of weeks, but grew tedious of the dedication it took to get in 6 pins a day with all of the timing involved in making sure my stomach was empty and waiting the reccomended 3 hours between administrations.

Avoid your pre-workout drinks as they probably have carbs in it. Even protein powder is likely to have more carbs in it than the label states.  The general rule is as follows, no fat 90-120 minutes before pinning, protein is fine, and no carbs 60-90 minutes before pinning....the latter ranges being a more trustworthy guide to follow if you have consumed many macronutrients, with the prior being okay to follow if you have consumed minimal macronutrients.


----------



## Z499 (May 4, 2013)

i only pin 100mch of each once a day post workout, thats all my wallet allows me to do.


----------

